# Bosnia buries 775 Srebrenica massacre victims



## RackMaster (Jul 11, 2010)

A small moment of reconciliation and remembrance of a dark moment in humanity.  



> *Bosnia buries 775 Srebrenica massacre victims*
> About 60,000 attend memorial, including Serbian president
> Last Updated: Sunday, July 11, 2010 | 9:45 AM ET Comments15Recommend45
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very Sad.. Unfortunately history has revealed we do not learn from history..

The photos don't do justice to how big the grave yard is..very humbling experience .


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish said:


> Very Sad.. Unfortunately history has revealed we do not learn from history..
> 
> The photos don't do justice to how big the grave yard is..very humbling experience .



History shows us that we will do what we've done in the past... in new and different ways for new and different reasons.

Irish, do you have any pics from there?

LL


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2010)

I do.  Stand by..


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 12, 2010)

What's the building in the last pic?

LL


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 12, 2010)

LibraryLady said:


> What's the building in the last pic?
> 
> LL


 
It was the Dutch Barracks across the road where all the People were trying to use as sanctuary...

From 4:40


----------

